# Dwarf Warriors



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I know they may be being redone but I've not played dwarfs before and I got the battalion box recently in preparation for them and I was just wondering, what's the best way to kit them off? The armies I usually face are lizardmen, high elves, chaos and empire which is quite a mix, so I'm not trying to figure out if GWs are the better option or go full on tank.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

GWs are great in my opinion. The S will help vs. any toughness, and often is huge for getting through armor as well, and going last isn't anything new for dwarves.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup. The lack of +2 to Armour for Dwarves with shields (+1 now) means you're stuck with a measly 4+ Save. While your T4 helps, you'll be losing them disturbingly quickly to Crossbow Fire, and against the dedicated melee units (near global S5+) your 4+ is near useless.

At least with Step Up and supporting attacks, you're guaranteed your attacks in this edition; make use of it. Just remember that you're near enough guaranteed to lose about 5 or so models a phase, more against the melee specialists like Daemons, Warriors, Lizardmen and especially the Elven elites.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah the guy I play against most tends to use phoenix guard and white lions a lot.


----------

